# You've got to be kidding me....



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been working on props since before last year, found a charity work with, they get me a 13,500 sq. ft bldg and come up with the materials to build a 5,000 sq. ft. haunt. I have 33 volunteers show up to work in the haunt and enough habitat for humanity volunteers to sale tickets, concessions, and handle parking.

Right after dress rehearsals I develop a dry cough and now 4 days later I'm running over 100* TEMP!!!!!

THIS SUX....I hope I get it under control before Friday's opening night


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh man, that does suck! maybe if you don't get better you could just sit in the control center....but i really hope you feel better soon! before opening night!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry you're feeling under the weather, joker. Sounds like you need a bit of rest and recuperation.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Positive thinking my friend!! Let your mind take control and kill those germs...take it easy, say it over and over..I AM healthy, I AM healthy...

CMON JOKER!!! KNOCK IT OUT!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You may have been working yourself too hard. Get a good night sleep and take some vitamins.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Time for chicken soup, vitamins, green tea, and juices to combat that cold!!!!!


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

And don't forget the garlic. Not only can you combat the undead with it, but it also halps stave off disease. I eat a clove daily and I haven't really been sick in years (though I tell work a completely different story when I want a day off  )


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Swine flu...It'll pass in a couple days. You'll be OK. A little weak, but well enough to work.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Stupid Swine flu. Why can't people get the regular flu anymore? 

3 years ago I had the flu for a week (I usually only have it about 24 hours) and I lost almost 15 pounds. It was intense.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Yeah I was also thinking swine but keep eye on that and if you do get worse go see a doctor. Hope you feel better though, and yeah I agree timings a pain in the ass.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Zithromax. Da bomb.


----------

